# My whip



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

right on man...i dig it...sounds like you have big plans for it! good luck


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats Sweet!! Keep us updated on progreess. Where did ya find the hull?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Lookin' good!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Meeee Likey ! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

Nice little side console yesss !


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice skipjack hull,I had a couple of those back in the 80s.One was an old game warden boat about that same size as yours ,but they ran 115HPs on them .Ran a 50 on mine and it was fast.  That thing will tame the chop good.Great find.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Woahhhhh a 115!  Idk what that would be like on this boat.  This thing is super light so it's kind of tippy, but I ran it at my buddies lake the other day and it scoots pretty good with a 18 tohatsu.  Had 3 people which was in the 500-520lb. range and we were going about 25mph WOT.  With one person I'd say it runs in the low 30's. It's a pretty good little boat.  Perfect for what I'm looking for. I'm starting to make the poling platform out of a bed extender for a truck. It's all aluminum with some plastic/pvc (not sure) bracing and I threw a coat of rustolium black hammered on it the other day. I'm not sure what I'm going to use for the top yet, but I'm thinking along the lines of starboard, fiberglass, or possibly teak.  It's not the most artsy design for a poling platform, but I think it will be a great addition at a low price.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

very clever -nice work -anytide


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

we are looking for a new boat soon, this looks like a great boat for our NE FL. what is the make and model?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

that looks great and trimmed correctly should fly over the chop. congrats.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Kooker19 sold this boat, but it is a somewhat common design. Ugly boats in Perry make one, I believe the bare hull price is around 2600.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I have also seen many used ones go for under 1500$


----------

